# Exercises for Long Backed Dogs



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

My young boy is about 8 months old and he has a fairly long back. He is athletic and coordinated and moves well but I wonder if I should be doing any special strengthening for his back and core muscles that will help him down the road in agility? I have always had BCs. Anyone out there have a special routine to stretch/strengthen long backed agility dogs? We plan to start puppy jump grid work a la Susan Salo this month. (no height, no drilling) I should try and video him and see what you think. Thanks in advance


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

If he is a balenced mover, then I wouldn't worry over much. Swimming is a fantasic way to build muscle all over and to loosen joints and the spine. An underwater treadmill is another general, all around conditioner.
There are many stretches that you can do with an excercise ball. These improve balence and strength. Certainly worth looking into for any preformance sport.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The exercise ball is very 'in' right now! I haven't used one yet for my dogs but people rave about them. 

The 'Get on the Ball' DVD (click here) 

I know one thing Chris Zink recommended and I know works on my dogs involves no equipment. http://www.vetsportsmedicine.com/documents/JustLabs.pdf Has some great exercises (the sit/beg/stand on hind legs/sit one is the one I like)


----------

